# [Sammelthread] Starcraft



## Eiche (17. Dezember 2010)

Neuste Version ist 1.16.1


bis Hier nur der fix für die grafikfehler bei Starcraft 




> *Do you see rainbow or washed out colors in StarCraft on Windows 7?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blizzard Support


----------

